# Solved: Showing Wrong Disk Capacity



## sushil0880 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi!

I am using Windows 2003 Server with Service Pack 2, my Disk management showing Disk total disk capacity as 39 GB but my computer showing only capacity as 14.99 GB only. Can you tell how to get this resolved?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Is the disk partitioned?


----------



## sushil0880 (Sep 22, 2009)

above PC is VM client, there was D drive and now I have assgined D drives's space to C showing total capacity 39 GB but not in explorer.


----------



## inapaler (Sep 18, 2009)

How about cleaning your registry?
I use ccleaner to do that.


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

in vm then check settings.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

inapaler said:


> How about cleaning your registry?
> I use ccleaner to do that.


If you don't know how to fix a problem then what makes you think cleaning the registry will work? Registry cleaners are dangerous, and more often than not cause more harm that good.


----------



## sushil0880 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, issue has been resolved using 'ntfsresize' command. you can have breif look on this,m plz visit http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsresize.8.html

Thankyou all of you for your time and support.


----------

